# Cálculo del alcance de un electrificador



## cmos (Ago 26, 2012)

Buenas noches

He abierto este tema con el fin de recolectar informacion concerniente al cálculo de las cercas electricas (mas exactamente a su alcance)..

Para empezar quisiera que comentaran sobre que cálculos hay que emplear para conocer el alcance de una cerca electrica, porque he mirado en las hojas tecnicas  de varias empresas que las fabrican, que dicen por ejemplo: 1,1 julios para 30Km...

Cómo realizan el cálculo de energía en distancia, porque se que P= E/t donde P potencia en Watt, E energia en Julios y t el tiempo en segundos, o sea que un 1 Watt es 1 Julio/seg.

Cómo realizan el cálculo de esa energía a Julios, a distancia, a Kilometros..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 26, 2012)

eso si me lo pregunte muchas veces¡¡
lo unico que se es que mientras el alambrado este aislado ,te da unos buenos toques ¡¡
también quisiera saber esos cálculos 
.


----------



## julio barrerto (Oct 12, 2012)

hola, hace algo mas de un año abrí un tema muy similar que llamé "COMO CALCULAR RESISTENCIA POR KM? " y ahí me ayudaron bastante, ese tema fue muy bueno, creo que eso te puede ayudar a ti y a todos los que les interese.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/calcular-resistencia-km-62203/

cual quier cosa comenta que tal te pareció.

buen día!


----------



## Gringaso (Sep 21, 2014)

No tiene tanto que ver con la resistencia que presenta el alambre, sino con su capacidad, hay un témino muy poco conocido que se llama autocapacidad, y es la capacidad que presenta un conductor aislado (a diferecia de la capacidad existente entre dos conductores), sería algo así como la cantidad de coulomb que hay que intruducir dentro del volumen de ese conductor para elevar el potencial del mismo en una determinada cantidad de Volt.
Esto responde a la formula clásica que relacion capacidad, voltage y Coulomb.
 Q=V*C

Q(Coulomb);V(Voltios);C(Faradios)

Si conocemos la capacidad del conductor y sabemos que para que esté correctamente electrificado nececitamos aproximadamente 5000Volt, utilizando la ecuación de energía almacenada por un capacitor podemos calcular cuantos joules nececitamos para electrificar ese alambre.

E=1/2*V^2*C

E(Joule);V(Voltios);C(Faradios)

Cada fabricante mide la autocapacidad de un alambre típico de electrificador, el tema es que lo típico para uno u otro fabricante difiere bastante, no hay un convenio al respecto, yo creo que lo normal sería un alambre de acero galvanizado de 2mm, pero la capacidad de este alambre puede ser 4 veces más que uno de 1mm, por eso vamos a encontrar electrificadores de 4 Joules que dice que son para 120Km y otro fabricante nos va a desir que uno de 4 Joules es para 30Km de alambre.


----------



## Gringaso (Sep 30, 2014)

Voy a expandir un poquito este tema, voy a tratar de realizar un calculo práctico del alcance de un alectrificador, para lo cual vamos a suponer una energía unitaria (1 Joule), entregada por el electrificador y voy a tratar de encontrar el alcance del mismo, estuve realizando algunas mediciones, la autocapacidad se puede estimar así: 3,75pF/mm.m (esto es la capacidad del conductor por cada milímetro de diámetro por cada 1 metro de largo), esta medición la hice en base a alambre galvanizado medianamente acerado.

Supongamos que nuestro alambre tiene un diámetro de 1,8mm, la capacidad por cada metro de largo sera:
3,75pF/mm.m x1,8mm=6,75pF/m
_
Nota: Observen que la capacidad depende del diámetro y no de la sección del conductor, esto se debe a que cargas iguales se repelen y las cargas dentro del conductor tienen a concentrarse en la periferia del mismo._

La resistencia del alambre que medía era 0,1085Ohm.mm^2/m
El área de el conductor es: 2,5mm^2, con lo que la resistencia del alambre es: 0,0434Ohm/m.

Ahora calculemos cuanto alambre podemos conectar a nuestro electrificador de 1 Joule para obtener 5000V en su salida, debemos ver cuantos pF podemos cargar con esa energía para que la tensión ascienda a 5000V, pero sabemos que la energía disponible para cargar la capacidad del cable es la mitad que la entregada por el electrificador, ya que cuando cargamos un capacitor siempre la mitad de la energía se disipa en forma de calor en el conductor, así que tenemos disponible solo 0,5 Joules, despejando de la ecuación de energía del capacitor "C" tenemos:

C=2*J/(V^2)=2*0,5J/(5000^2)=40nF

Si cada metro de alambre posee 6.75pF, para poder llegar a las 40nF debemos tener 5,9Km de alambre, esa es la capacidad de electrificación de nuestro equipo, por cada Joule de energía puede electrificar 5,9Km de alambre con 5KV, pero eso suponiendo que todos los ramales parten desde el electrificador.

Para obtener el alcance lineal, debemos tener en cuenta al conductor como una resistencia distribuida y una capacidad distribuida, en esto entra en juego la duración del pulso, el pulso en un electrificador sin pérdidas dura hasta que se satura el núcleo del transformador de salida, en los que yo he medido esto ocurre aproximadamente a 70us.

supongamos una simple red RC conectada a la salida del electrificador, calculemos R y C para cumplir con los 70us y obtener una carga del 90% de la tensión, pero R y C están relacionados por que aumentan ambos a medida que aumenta el largo del alambre, sabemos que 1m de alambre tiene 6,75pF y 0,0434Ohm, con lo cual R=Cx6,47 x 10E9
RxC=t/2,303  -->  C^2x6,47x10E9=t/2,303

C=(t/(15x10E9))^1/2=68nF
_*(recordemos que t es 70us)*_

R=Cx6,47 x 10E9=442Ohm


Pero sabemos que cuando pasamos de cargas consentradas a distribuidas debemos multiplicar los resultados de R y C por raiz de dos, tanto la capasidad como la resistencia, con lo que nos da:
C=96,1nF
R=625Ohm

La cantidad de alambre necesario para proveer ese valor de R y C es:14,3km

En este caso el valor de la distancia radial es mayor al total de electrificación, con lo cual el límite sería el primer dato calculado, pero hay que observar que uno depende de la energía y no de la duración del pulso y el otro depende del tiempo de duración del pulso y no de la energía, esto parece ser lógico si lo pensamos así; si conectro una batería a un alambre de un millón de kilometros, en algún momento los 12V de la batería van a llegar al otro extremo, solo debo darle el tiempo necesario para que la señal viaje por el conductor.
Además debemos tener en cuenta que estos cálculos están idealizados, no incluyen ninguna pérdida por aisladores, vegetales, humedad, etc,. también se debería tener en cuenta la caída de tensión que se produce cuando se toca el alambre debido a la combinación de la resistencia del alambre y la impedancia del cuerpo humano, tampoco se tuvo en cuenta la inductancia distribuida del conductor "Pero solo influiría _retrasando_ la señal por el alambre", en cuanto se agregan las pérdidas la segunda distancia calculada (Longitud lineal máxima del alambre) se ve mucho más afectada que la primera.

Espero que les sirvan los datos que les aporté, ya que en internet no hay mucho y los fabricantes dan datos por demás escuetos y a veces apócrifos.

_Otra cosa que quiero recalcar es que a veces se habla de energía almacenada y otras veces energía a la salida, lo ideal para los cálculos es usar la energía a la salida, pero la almacenada es mas fácil de obtener por que es la que almacena el capacitor interno, de todos modos la energía a la salida debería estar comprendida entre un 80% y un 90% de la almacenada (dependiendo de la calidad del trasformador de salida)._

Un abrazo


----------



## juliocesar71 (Jun 10, 2015)

Buena anotación
Desearía saber como se calcula la energía de salida del electrificador, quedo atento.
GRACIAS


----------



## Gringaso (Jun 27, 2015)

Hola Julio, la energía de salida esta determinada en su mayoría por la energía almacenada en el capacitor interno, la energía almacenada la podes calcular con la formula citada anteriormente: 
E=1/2*V^2*C

E(Joule);V(Voltios);C(Faradios)

y en segunda instancia está determinada por la calidad del transformador de salida.

Cuando un electrificador esta sin carga (sin alambre a electrificar), la tensión del capacitor de aproximadamente 600V se aplica al primario del transformador, el cual se comporta casi como un circuito abierto ya que el secundario no tiene carga, en la salida tendríamos la tensión de salida correspondiente al factor de multiplicación del transformador (suele rondar los 5000V o más), a los 70us el núcleo del trasformador se empieza a saturar, con lo cual el primario del trasformador comienza a ponerse en corto circuito, y toda la energía del capacitor de disipa en el cobre del bobinado y el núcleo del trasformador, el electrificador no entrega energía ya que no tienen carga de salida, toda la energía almacenada se consume en el propio transformador.
Cuando la salida del electrificador esta en cortocircuito la situación es muy diferente, en ese caso el electrificador entrega la máxima energía posible, y esta proviene del capacitor interno, una parte de esta energía se pierde por disipación en el cobre del bobinado del transformador y en menor medida en perdidas del núcleo, dependiendo de la calidad del transformador la energía máxima de salida suele rondar el 80% de la almacenada en el capacitor, el 20% restante se pierde en el transformador.

Si lo que deseas es medir la energía que entrega el electrificador, una manera práctica de hacerlo es conectar un banco de capacitores en la salida, calculado para que el absorber un máximo de 10 joules la tensión en los mismos ascienda por ejemplo 100V, de esta manera, midiendo cuanto aumenta la tensión en el banco de capacitores por cada pulso del electrificador podrías calcular cuanta energía absorbieron los mismos, y por lo tanto cuanta energía entregó el electrificador.
Para el ejemplo de 100V cada 10 Joules necesitamos 2000uF, y obviamente los capacitores deben soportar la tensión necesaria.


----------



## IMPULSORES (Dic 18, 2015)

Saludos amigos, Gringaso podrías por favor ampliar mas sobre como medir la energía de salida en los electrificadores. Por ejemplo el calculo del banco de condensadores. Gracias


----------



## Gringaso (Ago 11, 2017)

Estimado, revisá mis mensajes anteriores, y utiliza la formula :

E=1/2*V^2*C

E(Joule);V(Voltios);C(Faradios).

La idea seria que la tensión máxima con la que se cargan los capacitores no sea tan elevada, por debajo de los 100V (suponiendo un máximo teórico a medir), y ten en cuenta que los capacitores deben soportar dicha tensión!


----------



## enoht (Sep 3, 2017)

unas  preguntas a los duros  de  los  impulsores  o  energizadores  el¨¦ctricos.  quiero  saber   que  anda    mas.  um  impulsor  de  7.000 v  a  190mA.   o  um  impulsor  de   10.000v  a  190mA.   esto es  voltaje  de  salida  e  intensidad.   gracias  por   sus  respuestas.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 3, 2017)

enoht dijo:


> unas  preguntas a los duros  de  los  impulsores  o  energizadores  el¨¦ctricos.  quiero  saber   que  anda    mas.  um  impulsor  de  7.000 v  a  190mA.   o  um  impulsor  de   10.000v  a  190mA.   esto es  voltaje  de  salida  e  intensidad.   gracias  por   sus  respuestas.


! Wow eso son 1,3KW y 1,9KW ! , ?acaso quieres electrocutar mortalmente quien porventura encostar en esa cierca?   
!Mucho cuidado señor para NO sener lo responsable legal por mandar a una vida mejor (RIP) alguien que porventura encoste en una cierca conectada a una fuente con tal envergadura!.  
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## enoht (Sep 3, 2017)

no  Daniel  ,  lo  que   quiero   saber  es  cual  de  los  dos  recorre  mayor  distancia. lo  anterior es  un  ejemplo .  porque  no  tengo  idea  con  cuantos  mA  trabaja   un  electrificador.  me  gustar¨ªa  saber  mas  o  menos con  cu¨¢ntos  mA  podr¨ªan  trabajar.  y  la  diferencia  de  ambos.   gracias.


----------



## juliocesar71 (Sep 4, 2017)

enoht dijo:


> no  Daniel  ,  lo  que   quiero   saber  es  cual  de  los  dos  recorre  mayor  distancia. lo  anterior es  un  ejemplo .  porque  no  tengo  idea  con  cuantos  mA  trabaja   un  electrificador.  me  gustar¨ªa  saber  mas  o  menos con  cu¨¢ntos  mA  podr¨ªan  trabajar.  y  la  diferencia  de  ambos.   gracias.



Cualquier corriente superior a 10 mA (0.01 Amperios) puede producir contracciones musculares dolorosas hasta un choque severo, pero la de 100 a 200 miliamperios (0.1 a 0.2 Amperios) son mortales.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 4, 2017)

Si , de 25 mA en adelante , fijate que los disyuntores cortan por 30 mA.

No se que pasa en el caso de pulsos cortos , por ejemplo de bobina de AT con descarga capacitiva. Duele hasta mañana pero no se bien el riesgo de muerte.


----------



## enoht (Sep 4, 2017)

he  oido  que  lo  importante  del   pulso  o  choque  el¨¦ctrico  es  la  intensidad  y  no  el  voltaje,   o  tambien  tiene  que  ver  el  voltaje?   es    que  estoy   haciendo   impulsores    a  mas  o  menos  unos   12.000v .  de  ochenta   a  cien   km.   guiado  por  otros   impulsores.   pero  si  alguien  me pide  uno  de  150km    o   200km,  no  se  que   cambiar  o  modificar  para   darle  mas    potencia   .   gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 4, 2017)

Lee éste tema COMPLETO  ! --->  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/electrificador-alambrados-13749/


----------



## juliocesar71 (Sep 5, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lee éste tema COMPLETO  ! --->  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/electrificador-alambrados-13749/



Para aumentar el poder debes calcular el multiplicador de voltaje, el condensador de carga y el transformador de salida.


----------



## enoht (Sep 5, 2017)

hola  Juliocesar    gracias  por  responder,   el  circuito   multiplicador    siempre   lo   dejo   a  mas  o  menos   500v  dc  .   para  los  de  12v   y  los   de   110  ac .   los  capacitores    que   he    utilizado  han  sido,  25 ,  30,   45,  50  uf  a   330v   m¨¢ximo.    las   bobinas    32    espiras    primario  y   900   a   1000    en  el     secundario,   con  alambre  de  buena   secci¨®n.   estos  transformadores   levantan   de  de   10.000  @   12.000  v.   ser¨¢   que  debo   emplear     un  n¨²cleo   mas   grande?    gracias


----------



## juliocesar71 (Sep 5, 2017)

enoht dijo:


> hola  Juliocesar    gracias  por  responder,   el  circuito   multiplicador    siempre   lo   dejo   a  mas  o  menos   500v  dc  .   para  los  de  12v   y  los   de   110  ac .   los  capacitores    que   he    utilizado  han  sido,  25 ,  30,   45,  50  uf  a   330v   m¨¢ximo.    las   bobinas    32    espiras    primario  y   900   a   1000    en  el     secundario,   con  alambre  de  buena   secci¨®n.   estos  transformadores   levantan   de  de   10.000  @   12.000  v.   ser¨¢   que  debo   emplear     un  n¨²cleo   mas   grande?    gracias



Bien, para mi caso he utilizado condensadores de hasta 120 uF, 600V en el multiplicador resultando una energía almacenada de 25 julios y una energía liberada de 20 julios.


----------



## enoht (Sep 5, 2017)

y   con  esa   potencia  en  joules    de cu¨¢ntos    kms    quedan?   .  sabes  que  estoy    en  cacer¨ªa  de  un   transformador   de  esos  de  speedrite  (9800)    porque    me  parece   tener   buena   potencial   .   pero  no  lo  he   podido  cazar  ? .


----------



## juliocesar71 (Sep 5, 2017)

enoht dijo:


> y   con  esa   potencia  en  joules    de cu¨¢ntos    kms    quedan?   .  sabes  que  estoy    en  cacer¨ªa  de  un   transformador   de  esos  de  speedrite  (9800)    porque    me  parece   tener   buena   potencial   .   pero  no  lo  he   podido  cazar  ? .



1 julio = 10 kilómetros * 20 julios = 200 kilómetros, claro que hay fabricantes que aseguran mayor kilómetros por julios pero no me parece conveniente mas de 10 kilómetros por julio.


----------



## enoht (Sep 5, 2017)

para    uno   de   200km   cuanto  son   los  uf   en  capacitor?    y  uno  de   100km?  .   gracias,     perdone  .


----------



## juliocesar71 (Sep 6, 2017)

enoht dijo:


> para    uno   de   200km   cuanto  son   los  uf   en  capacitor?    y  uno  de   100km?  .   gracias,     perdone  .



200 kmts 120 uF, 100 kmts 60 uf y 600V en el multiplicador de voltaje.


----------



## enoht (Sep 6, 2017)

hola  JulioC¨¦sar 71,  ac¨¢  en  Colombia  d¨®nde  se   consigue  los    transistores  de  disparo  y  que  sean   garanptizados.   lo  que  pasa  es   que   por    aqui   no   venden  sino    chiviados,   y   el  que  mas   o  menos   sirve  es  el  Q4015.  pero  es  bajo  de  voltaje   y  amperios,   me  gustar¨ªa  poner   transistores  de  buena  potencia.   gracias.



a  y  gracias   por   el  dato  de  los  uf   en    potencia  de  km,   ahora  si  estoy   bien   orientado  muchas  gracias


----------



## juliocesar71 (Sep 6, 2017)

enoht dijo:


> hola  JulioC¨¦sar 71,  ac¨¢  en  Colombia  d¨®nde  se   consigue  los    transistores  de  disparo  y  que  sean   garanptizados.   lo  que  pasa  es   que   por    aqui   no   venden  sino    chiviados,   y   el  que  mas   o  menos   sirve  es  el  Q4015.  pero  es  bajo  de  voltaje   y  amperios,   me  gustar¨ªa  poner   transistores  de  buena  potencia.   gracias.
> 
> 
> 
> a  y  gracias   por   el  dato  de  los  uf   en    potencia  de  km,   ahora  si  estoy   bien   orientado  muchas  gracias



Acá en Colombia El TYN xx  son los consigo, es un buen SCR los empleo en la mayoría de mis impulsores. TYN 1040, TYN 1025 son los que empleo.


----------



## enoht (Sep 6, 2017)

si  amigo  son  muy   buenos   pero   donde   los   consigo    para  poder   pedirlos!   gracias

si  amigo  son  muy   buenos   pero   donde   los   consigo    para  poder   pedirlos!   gracias


----------



## juliocesar71 (Sep 7, 2017)

enoht dijo:


> si  amigo  son  muy   buenos   pero   donde   los   consigo    para  poder   pedirlos!   gracias
> 
> 
> si  amigo  son  muy   buenos   pero   donde   los   consigo    para  poder   pedirlos!   gracias



En la tiendas electrónicas.


----------



## enoht (Sep 8, 2017)

gracias  amigo  Juliocesar 71      por  la  inflamación



gracias  amigo  Juliocesar 71      por  la  inflamaci¨®n    .buscar¨¦   por  la   red   alguna  casa  eletronica   que   vendan   estos    scr


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 8, 2017)

enoht dijo:


> gracias  amigo  Juliocesar 71      por  la  inflamación


?Acaso lo correcto no serias "Información"?
!O quizaz realmente quieres Inflamar alguien que porventura toques en su cierca!. , jajajajajajaja.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## shevchenko (Sep 8, 2017)

Creo que hay que invertir mas en los aisladores, y en algun caso poner un panel solar+ bateria  he ir cubriendo kilómetros asi...
sintenesnque recorrer toda esas distancias con 1 solo equipo... si tocas el alambrado a pocos metros te moris, igual los animales.... 
Usa un flyback de tv color con su cap y ahi tenes unos 15kv y mucho mas, luego limitas la intesidad con un spar-gap o salta chispa... chispa corta menos distancia... luego otra persona del final del alambrado con dedometro y conectados por celular lo regulan un dia seco... y listo deja de soñar con 200 kilometros o cosas asi... 
subí  el voltaje y baja la intensidad! 

Saludos!


----------



## enoht (Sep 9, 2017)

oh   si    que  error  de   escritura    gracias   Daniel  por   corregir  es   informaci¨®n



si  amigo   shevchenco      ser¨ªa  lo   mejor,   tener     dos   o   mas   equipos    seg¨²n  sea   la   necesidad  del   territorio    a  cubrir,   pero   la  gente   del   (Caqueta   )   campo  son  pocos  los   que    piensan   asi  .  ellos   quieren   cubrir   medio   mundo  con   un  solo    impulsor.   algunos   (campesinos)  recapacitan   de  su   ignorancia   despu¨¦s   de  una   c¨¢tedra   otros   no,   por   aqui   el    mismo   fincario  hace   fiesta   cuando  huele   a    carne   carbonizada  saltando   y   haciendo  halagos   "tengo   el   mejor   impulsor".   jejejejeje.


----------



## enoht (Nov 13, 2017)

bueno  algunas  fotos de mis  creaciones


----------



## enoht (Nov 14, 2017)

hola  amigo  la experiencia  q  he  tenido  esta  justamente  en  el  transformador  de  alta  por  escape  interno.   prueba con  otro  transformador  y  salí  de  duda.





enoht dijo:


> oh   si    que  error  de   escritura    gracias   por  corregir.
> 
> si  amigo   shevchenco      sería   lo   mejor,   tener     dos   o   mas   equipos    según   sea   la   necesidad  del   territorio    a  cubrir,   pero   la  gente   del   (Caqueta   )   campo  son  pocos  los   que    piensan   asi  .  ellos   quieren   cubrir   medio   mundo  con   un  solo    impulsor.   algunos   (campesinos)  recapacitan   de  su   ignorancia   después   de  una   c¨¢tedra   otros   no,   por   aqui   el    mismo   fincario  hace   fiesta   cuando  huele   a    carne   carbonizada  saltando   y   haciendo  halagos   "tengo   el   mejor   impulsor".   jejejejeje.


----------



## Rafa_EL (Ago 3, 2018)

Saludos, podría alguien explicarme hacer los cálculos del alcance lineal de la cerca? me perdí un poco en los calculos de @Gringaso sobre todo en la parte que analiza la red como un circuito RC, gracias


----------



## Alvaro@ (Nov 3, 2020)

Gringaso dijo:


> Voy a expandir un poquito este tema, voy a tratar de realizar un calculo práctico del alcance de un alectrificador, para lo cual vamos a suponer una energía unitaria (1 Joule), entregada por el electrificador y voy a tratar de encontrar el alcance del mismo, estuve realizando algunas mediciones, la autocapacidad se puede estimar así: 3,75pF/mm.m (esto es la capacidad del conductor por cada milímetro de diámetro por cada 1 metro de largo), esta medición la hice en base a alambre galvanizado medianamente acerado.
> 
> Supongamos que nuestro alambre tiene un diámetro de 1,8mm, la capacidad por cada metro de largo sera:
> 3,75pF/mm.m x1,8mm=6,75pF/m
> ...


Hola como calculo cuantos joules tiene un energizador de 25000 V y

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 3, 2020



Gringaso dijo:


> No tiene tanto que ver con la resistencia que presenta el alambre, sino con su capacidad, hay un témino muy poco conocido que se llama autocapacidad, y es la capacidad que presenta un conductor aislado (a diferecia de la capacidad existente entre dos conductores), sería algo así como la cantidad de coulomb que hay que intruducir dentro del volumen de ese conductor para elevar el potencial del mismo en una determinada cantidad de Volt.
> Esto responde a la formula clásica que relacion capacidad, voltage y Coulomb.
> Q=V*C
> 
> ...


Hola Gringaso 
Me puedes ayudar mira  compre energizador de 25000v 13A quisiera saber como calcular cuantos joules me entrega ya que no indica en la etiqueta


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 3, 2020)

Alvaro@ dijo:


> 25000v 13A



Eso sería la potencia de una central eléctrica !


----------



## Alvaro@ (Nov 3, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Eso sería la potencia de una central eléctrica !


Disculpa mi ignorancia y como se calcula los joules tiene alguna fórmula


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 3, 2020)

Cálculo de energía en Joules


----------



## Alvaro@ (Nov 3, 2020)

Y el amperaje en la salida de los energizadores alimemtados  con batería 12 v  es corriente alterna o directa


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 3, 2020)

Las baterias de todo tipo, SOLO almacenan tension continua, para usar en alterna, se usan conversores.
Por cierto, no te estaras confundiendo el voltaje de salida con los amperes que requiere el circuito?
Ppr que no posteas fotos de lo que tienes y quieres saber sus caracteristicas, o en su defecto los datos, como marca/modelo del mismo.
[TUTO] ¿Cómo subir archivos? (XenForo)


----------

